# Salad for Thanksgiving



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Need help! I need to make a salad to bring to my in-laws for Thanksgiving. Unfortunately, all of my recipes and cookbooks are still in storage. I know they're already making green beans, so I'm trying to stay away from anything with beans.Any ideas?Ty


----------

